

mRemoteNG 1.71 Now Available - mRemoteNG
http://forum.mremoteng.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2071

======
mRemoteNG
mRemoteNG is an open source, tabbed, multi-protocol, remote connections
manager. It allows you to view all of your remote connections in a simple yet
powerful tabbed interface.

